# Emirates Airline



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

my husband had 2 interviews with emirates airline for their IT department.
what we like to know is how emirates is as an employer and specially if you know about their benefits, like tickets and salaries..please if anyone has any idea about them we would like to hear as it would help us in making a decision.


----------



## traveller (May 29, 2008)

I have a second interview scheduled with the IT dept in Emirates next week, has your husband been offered a job yet. What does he do.

I was told that they pay for accomodation, 1 set of return ticket to your country, you also get either 50% or 90% off other tickets, this is available for your immediate family as well i.e. brother, parents etc. If you at a manager level they pay school fees and you get to use their medical centre.

Details about the salary is not known, they dont give much info about that, do you have an idea on what they paying.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

we have beeb given the same info that s why i was asking the forum bout the tickes discounts and salary ranges.my husband is a solution architect with 13 yrs exp i think this might be their manager level, we have 2 kids so for sure need a good package with eucation allowance.where would you be coming from and for what position ?


----------



## traveller (May 29, 2008)

I am coming from the UK, applied for a Business Analyst position, my second interview is in a weeks time. Where u coming from?


----------

